# Cafe hours on 65 and 67



## C Ferguson (May 17, 2016)

How late does the cafe serve?


----------



## Train2104 (May 17, 2016)

It's open like any other Regional cafe would be.


----------



## AG1 (May 17, 2016)

C Ferguson said:


> How late does the cafe serve?


It is open all night except for the dwell time spent at NY Penn station.


----------



## Acela150 (May 17, 2016)

Open the whole trip except for NY and WAS for the Engine change.. I'm sure Triley can expand on this one though..


----------



## C Ferguson (May 17, 2016)

Thank you. I'm writing a story in which that fact is essential, and it's been years since I rode that train.


----------

